# Touring Australia



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

An English tourist was driving through the Outback when he noticed a man on the side of the road having sex with a kangaroo.

A few km's further on he came upon a small Outback town, parked his car and went into the pub for a drink.

He grabbed a beer and had a look around the bar and noticed a one legged guy sitting in the corner masturbating without a care in the world.

The English tourist turned to the barman and said: "What sort of country is this?! A few Km's down the road there was a guy having sex with a kangaroo and that guy in the corner is masturbating in full view of everyone."

The barman said, "You heartless bastard, he's only got one leg, how do you expect him to catch a kangaroo?"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

